# Star Trek 2009 - Blu-ray Review



## wbassett

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=26009[/img] 
*Title: Star Trek 2009* 

*Movie:* :5stars:
*Video:* :5stars:
*Audio:* :5stars: 
*Extras:* :5stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*100




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=26017[/img]*Summary*
J.J. Abrams took some liberties and even broke a few Trek 'rules', but it all works. There are some really good nods to the original series and even the actors that played the roles before this new cast stepped in to fill some pretty big shoes. The problem with a franchise reboot or prequel is that we already know the outcome. All the characters survive. They have to, because we know about their other adventures. Abrams put a bit of a twist on things though. Although he deftly crafted a story that assembled the Enterprise crew together, it wasn't how they 'originally' met, and that's why this works.

I've seen Star Trek twice at the theater, and three times at home now, including up on the 10' screen at home. The first time I went with my brother, the second time my wife actually wanted to see it so I took her. She is a 'mild' Trek fan at best, and basically tolerates it because she knows I like it. It didn't take long before she dropped the take it or leave it attitude and really got into this movie.

What really impressed me was I was actually trying to figure out how Abrams was going to 'fix' certain things that start off oh so wrong. During my first viewing my fear was that he wasn't going to and that this new Trek would end up a sell out and Star Trek in name only. Trust me, even the most hard core fan will accept this entry, but more important is that it is simply a great sci-fi/action flick too.

There are even some touches of politics in the story, as well as prejudices- surprisingly from the Vulcan Academy itself! Also look for the infamous 'Red Shirt' scene. 

If there is one thing to complain about, in my opinion it would be the engineering spaces. Granted I am very familiar with the engine rooms on real naval warships, and they can be a maze of pipes and valves and in general a very low tech looking environment. Thing is though, we're talking about the 23rd Century and I like the old Trek engineering levels better. These look like they ran out of set budget so they filmed in a manufacturing plant somewhere. 

Abrams is also known for his fast pace and faster cuts too. Even though we do get to see the Enterprise bridge in quite a few scenes, I honestly couldn't describe the layout to anyone and it was quite different than in any other Trek show or movie.
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=26025[/img]
The cast was well thought out and Trek has the unique ability of capturing lightning in a bottle more often than any other franchise out there. Many, including Roddenberry doubted if they could get the same chemistry between the main characters in Star Trek The Next Generation as they had in the original series. The franchise did have some major misfires with some of its other spin off series, but... Roddenberry always said the true star of the show was the Enterprise itself and the crew was secondary. 

All the banter we have come to love is there, and we even get some back story on some characters too. Karl Urban absolutely nails McCoy. He looks like DeForest Kelly, and even sounds like him. Pine's Kirk though isn't quite the same but all the elements are there- He's confident and even arrogant, he has an eye for the pretty ladies... but most important is his drive and tenacity to win at all costs. Kirk coyly said in Wrath of Khan that he doesn't believe in a no win scenario... Pine's Kirk proves it and then some.

Simon Pegg as Scotty- I never remembered James Doohan as the 'plucky comedic relief' in the original series, but Pegg pulls it off. He's witty, funny, and charming all at the same time.

Quinto's Spock is almost uncanny. Certain shots he is a dead ringer for Nimoy in the original series. Quinto does a fantastic job of bringing the complex turmoil buried deep within Spock. Nimoy does reprise his role in an extended 'cameo' but his part was mainly an homage to the original show and it very easily could have been omitted.


Nero is played by Eric Bana and he has less screen time than he deserves. Bana chewed scenery every bit as well as Ricardo Montalban did as Khan, he just didn't get as much screen time to truly make him an interesting foe.

One thing that was really odd about these 'villains' was the way they introduce themselves. After an unprovoked barrage of missiles, they open hailing frequencies and say 'Hello'. It just sounded really strange hearing a Romulin say hello that casually, especially considering the situation. I'd love to hear Abrams reason, I'm sure he had one.


Captain Pike was played by Bruce Greenwood. This was another bullseye. Greenwood made Pike a natural leader and added tons of respectability to the cast. Greenwood may not be known by many though. Most people will probably be sitting there thinking 'Who is he? I know I saw him somewhere!' He's been doing TV for ages, but most probably recognize him as the President in National Treasure: Book of Secrets. 

Sarek, Spock's father was a bit of a surprise to me. Sarek is played by Ben Cross who usually plays the bad guy or heavy. I remember him the best as Prince Malagant in the Richard Gere/Sean Connery version of King Arthur's tale in First Knight. Cross impressed me very much because he went from being so evil in that flick to stoic and dignified as Sarek

All in all it was an excellent cast they assembled. Even John Cho, better known to many as Harold from the Harold and Kumar flicks, slipped comfortably into his new role as Sulu.

It goes without saying that the special effects were top notch. Many of the other Trek outings, especially the Next Generation movies skimped on new FX and even recycled FX scenes from the TV series... and it showed. Abrams didn't cut any corners and it's obvious he was given a huge budget to work with. My guess is now that Star Wars is officially done, Paramount finally woke up and realized they had something that could appeal to more than just the hard core fans, but they'd have to pony up some money to do it right and grab the attention of non-Trek fanboys.





*Rating:* 

Rated PG-13 for sci-fi action and violence, and brief sexual content





*Video* :5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=26033[/img]Star Trek 2009 more than lives up to the transfer quality of the other newly released in Bluray Trek movies. Every visual is stunning. The blacks remain black and the colors are bright and vivid. It is worth adding to anyone's collection.









*Audio* :5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=26041[/img]This was a tough one at first to really rate. Not because the sound quality was bad, rather the exact opposite. They accomplished exactly what a movie is supposed to do, pull you in and if just for a brief moment... let you forget about reality and become fully immersed in the movie world playing out before you.

The audio is every bit as good as the picture quality, which as I mentioned tends to make you forget you're watching a movie, or in my case, trying to do a review! The dialog is firmly rooted to the center channel and there is excellent front channel separation. The bass and surround are there when needed but never overpower or distract from the overall experience, which is exactly what it is supposed to do- enhance the experience and not dominate it.






*Extras* :5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=26049[/img]
Abrams has a very nice set of special features included. It's just the right amount, and more important, they are fun to watch! Even someone that's not a die hard Trek fan will enjoy the special features.

One thing about them is they actually gave me a new sense of acceptance for the movie. Abrams didn't just jump into a franchise and change things just for the sake of changing them. The 'time line' alteration was necessary to justify the retelling of the crew. Otherwise this would be a one shot movie that showed how the crew got together, but from there we all know what happens from the original series. Now there is a twist on everything... things are the same, but different. We can feel comfortable with familiar things but at the same time we don't know exactly how things are going to play out in this new alternate time line.

That really does sound like a lot to swallow, but the special features sold me. Why? Well after seeing all of the original cast members that are still alive visiting the set and meeting their new counter parts, you get the feeling of the torch being passed. Everyone was smiling and it just felt right. The old cast seemed to fully accept the new members and even gave them insight into the characters.

Nimoy looked at Quinto and coyly smiled and said "You have no idea what you just got yourself into!"

Leonard Nimoy was also very important to this movie getting made. It wasn't his role in the movie, it was his approval. Abrams knew Spock was such an integral part of the plot that if Nimoy rejected the idea of reprising his role the movie was sunk. That was a very heavy fear too because Nimoy is 79 and not only retired, but stated he's done with Trek. He read the script and loved it.

The features also talk about the ship design, aliens (and yes, the green Orion girl!) and there is lots and lots of talk about the one thing that I absolutely did not like about the movie... engineering. They show the Budweiser factory and it does look pretty cool, but just not Star Trek cool. Abrams really missed the boat with this one. Hopefully he will fix this in the next movie, but... he also has to be careful not to change things too radically. Fans really do like continuity, or at least a plausible explanation why something changed.







*Overall:* :5stars:

It's non stop action and adrenaline. I give it :5stars: across the board!



*Additional Information:*

Starring: Chris Pine, Zachary Quinto, John Cho, Ben Cross, Bruce Greenwood
Directed by: J.J. Abrams
Written by: Robert Orci, Alex Kurtzman
Aspect Ratio: 2.35:1 AVC
Audio: English: Dolby TrueHD 5.1, French, Spanish
Studio: Paramount
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 127
Blu-ray Release Date: November 17th, 2009



*Buy Star Trek 2009 Blu-ray on Amazon*


*Recommendation: Buy IT!​*


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Bluray Review*

This will go down as one of my favorites and I really look forward to more from these characters. I wish they would rejuvenate the series with these.


----------



## Jon Liu

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Bluray Review*

This was one of the best movies of 2009, for sure! I'm really looking forward to popping this disc in again! Thanks for the review!


----------



## BruZZi

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Bluray Review*

Thanks for the review. I really, really enjoyed Star Trek. 

.


----------



## recruit

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Bluray Review*

Yep, loved this film and great review :T


----------



## mechman

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Bluray Review*

Now I'm excited! I've seen every Star Trek movie out there and have this one sitting next in line for viewing. Excellent review Bill! :T


----------



## Prof.

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Bluray Review*



wbassett said:


> If there is one thing to complain about, in my opinion it would be the engineering spaces. Granted I am very familiar with the engine rooms on real naval warships, and they can be a maze of pipes and valves and in general a very low tech looking environment. Thing is though, we're talking about the 23rd Century and I like the old Trek engineering levels better. These look like they ran out of set budget so they filmed in a manufacturing plant somewhere.


That was my biggest gripe about this film also..
I think JJ Abrams really fell down on this aspect of the movie.. and using todays mechanical engineering (no matter how much you dress it up) just doesn't cut it..
Having watched it three times now, it just looks totally out of place.. 

Nice review Bill..:T


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Bluray Review*

Yup, this movie was great! I agree with the above statements about the engineering deck as well The scale was way off as well far too large for the size for the enterprise. But In my opinion I really did not care because the movie its self was alot of fun.


----------



## wbassett

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Bluray Review*



Prof. said:


> That was my biggest gripe about this film also..
> I think JJ Abrams really fell down on this aspect of the movie.. and using todays mechanical engineering (no matter how much you dress it up) just doesn't cut it..
> Having watched it three times now, it just looks totally out of place..
> 
> Nice review Bill..:T


Interestingly though they filmed the engineering of the Kelvin in an old run down factory and it seems to fit. The only thing I laughed at during the Kelvin battle scene/abandon ship sequence were the guys in the background repelling from ropes! I don't know, that just totally cracked me up and does every time I see it. It was almost like a spoof or something. I have no idea what Abrams was thinking when he said 'Hey... you know what would look really cool and super high tech and futuristic? Let's have some guys sliding down ropes for no apparent reason!"


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Bluray Review*

Hello,
Very well written review. Compared to the other Summer 2009 Tentpole Blockbuster: Transformers 2: Revenge of the Fallen, this felt like a real movie and not a CGI extravaganza. I still purchased ROF and it is an amazing Demo Disc, but it truly felt its 2 1/2 hours plus whereas Star Trek left me wanting more.

I specifically waited for it to be released on Blu Ray as there is not an Imax Theater where I live. Truly was worth the wait and it was very well done. As was this review.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Bluray Review*

I really hope they do another with the same people as I do feel they did original Star Trek justice with this film...


----------



## Prof.

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Bluray Review*



wbassett said:


> Interestingly though they filmed the engineering of the Kelvin in an old run down factory and it seems to fit. The only thing I laughed at during the Kelvin battle scene/abandon ship sequence were the guys in the background repelling from ropes! I don't know, that just totally cracked me up and does every time I see it. It was almost like a spoof or something. I have no idea what Abrams was thinking when he said 'Hey... you know what would look really cool and super high tech and futuristic? Let's have some guys sliding down ropes for no apparent reason!"


LOL!!..Yeah I had forgotten that bit of ridiculousness!!

Watching the extras on the movie, it did show me that JJ Abrams is a brilliant guy..but maybe balancing on the edge of sanity!!.. as a lot of brilliant people quite often are!!..and because of this, they can sometimes go from the sublime to the ridiculous..
I think that's what must have happened to him while making this film..:rofl: :R


----------



## Lordoftherings

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Bluray Review*

Thanks Bill for the review. I already saw this one few times already, and it is a must have title to add in my Blu-ray collection.
Highly recommended for sure. :T


----------



## lsiberian

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Bluray Review*



Lordoftherings said:


> Thanks Bill for the review. I already saw this one few times already, and it is a must have title to add in my Blu-ray collection.
> Highly recommended for sure. :T


Agreed Bob. This is a fun film.


----------



## Lordoftherings

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Bluray Review*



lsiberian said:


> Agreed Bob. This is a fun film.


Hey, that's nice of you lsiberian.


----------



## Andysu

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Blu-ray Review*

I’m really pleased with the transfer of the region B edition. Its image is transparent to what I saw at the Empire Leicester Square colours are richly bold in depth and saturation that has me, drooling and looking at my, own skin tone colour, truly a remarkable transfer.

Artefacts of green smearing I was fearing as this commonly crops up on most poorly supervised transfers, but not Star Trek, its free and has lot of flare effects that tests the image clarity to maximum warp factor.

The DolbyTure slams on the opening punches on the warp speed and glows down low when Vulcan collapses into back hole, (truly out of order in changing the timeline events). But it’s done now.

Extras, extras, seems like Mr. Scott has managed to push those warp factor extras to the limit. 

Bonus digital copy included and all for under £20.00 which is the cost coach ticket to London, plus £5.00 on the tube, plus £10.00 to get in the Empire, now then, this is one of good deal.

One of the best 2D Dolby cinema digital films I’ve seen at the Empire this year, and now on Bluray, good one Paramount, just keep the standards as high as this one.:T

Picture 10/10
Sound 10/10
Extras 10/10


----------



## MatrixDweller

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Blu-ray Review*



Andysu said:


> I’m really pleased with the transfer of the region B edition. Its image is transparent to what I saw at the Empire Leicester Square colours are richly bold in depth and saturation that has me, drooling and looking at my, own skin tone colour, truly a remarkable transfer.
> 
> Artefacts of green smearing I was fearing as this commonly crops up on most poorly supervised transfers, but not Star Trek, its free and has lot of flare effects that tests the image clarity to maximum warp factor.
> 
> The DolbyTure slams on the opening punches on the warp speed and glows down low when Vulcan collapses into back hole, (truly out of order in changing the timeline events). But it’s done now.
> 
> Extras, extras, seems like Mr. Scott has managed to push those warp factor extras to the limit.
> 
> Bonus digital copy included and all for under £20.00 which is the cost coach ticket to London, plus £5.00 on the tube, plus £10.00 to get in the Empire, now then, this is one of good deal.
> 
> One of the best 2D Dolby cinema digital films I’ve seen at the Empire this year, and now on Bluray, good one Paramount, just keep the standards as high as this one.:T
> 
> Picture 10/10
> Sound 10/10
> Extras 10/10


I found that there were quite a few scenes that had lighting artifacts. Maybe not a result of the transfer, but a result of poor cemera work and post production. There are a few scenes where the bridge controls seem to be super imposed and there are a few annoying sunbursts. Overall I'd give the video only a 4.5 because I've seen better and wouldn't say to someone that this movie is the best demo material you could show on your 10' screen. The audio is pretty good, but again it's not earth shattering. There are many other movies I'd rather demo over this one. I'd give it a 4.5 though, just not a 5. 

The movie itself is just OK. Leonard Nimoy seriously looks like he needs a walker and the romantic involvement of Spock and Uhura is just plain ridiculous. The actors playing the original favorites did a very good job, although the portrayal of Checkov was a little bit over done.

Comparing this to all of the other Star Trek, including TNG, movies I would say it rounds out the top 5, bust mostly because it's more modern and the special effects are nice. The thing that the other movies have over the newest edition is the depth of the characters. Even though we have Kirk, Spock, Bones, Sulu, Scotty, Uhura and Checkov who have so much built up character in the original series and the movies their new counterparts lack a lot of that just because it's a different actor playing them. Other than Spock and Kirk they really didn't develop the other main characters either. I was impressed by the portrayal of Kirk, Spock and Bones.

I do hope there is a sequel because I feel they could do a much better job and make a decent movie similar to the best of the best Star Treks like The Wrath of Khan or First Contact. I guess the first installment usually isn't as stellar like the original Motion Picture or Generations were.


----------



## Lordoftherings

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Blu-ray Review*

Hi Zip,

The light's reflections were voluntary.

And yes there will be a sequel.

* If you watch the movie again, but this time with the main commentary, they talk about all of this and more.
...Very entertaining and educational commentary indeed. 

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Blu-ray Review*

I really enjoyed this movie (I own it now) and cant disagree with the excellent review anywhere. I can only bring myself to give it 4 stars though over a few minor gripes of my own that arent worth sharing, but it mostly has to do with the fact I grew up a Trekie, loved all the original films (even ST4 and 5 ) and TNG pretty much dominated all my TV watching from the age of about 8.

Fantastic BR, excellent film and a quality SciFi flick for anyone. Its the shortest 2 hour + film I have watched in a very long time :T


----------



## Jon Liu

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Blu-ray Review*



Moonfly said:


> Its the shortest 2 hour + film I have watched in a very long time :T


I could not agree more!


----------



## tiggers97

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Blu-ray Review*

Have to agree on the engineering scenes. While I understand the desire to create the "bowels of the ship" of the older starthips, it was used a little to often and hence didn't quite work for a believable scenario. 

For example, the communications station where Urhura was stationed before going to the bridge just didn't make sense in it's location and layout. The background looked more like a busy subway station with people hand delivering paper requests than the internal workings of s ship, much less a starship. It was the only part of the film that felt "B-Movie" quality to me.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Blu-ray Review*

I am glad I am not the only one who thought it was short. Weird!


----------



## Bob_99

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Blu-ray Review*

For the most part I really enjoyed it but have some problems with the alternate time-line theme. It just seems to be a great loophole to allow major differences from the original series. (Like the destruction of Vulcan).

The set sure has come a long way from the one used on the original Enterprise!

Bob


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Blu-ray Review*



Bob_99 said:


> For the most part I really enjoyed it but have some problems with the alternate time-line theme. It just seems to be a great loophole to allow major differences from the original series. (Like the destruction of Vulcan).
> 
> The set sure has come a long way from the one used on the original Enterprise!
> 
> Bob


Couldnt agree more. I wasnt going to do this but I'm interested in what others might say :

Things I didnt like where the done to death (in ST anyway) alternate time line/excuse to do what we want. Bit too Hollywood for a proper trek film. New ship looked a bit to 'new'. Alien mining ships are armed to the teeth why?. Alien ships these days all seem to have ledges all over the place to allow ease of falling to your death :doh:. No reason to have scotty teleport into a water pipe, thats just more silly Hollywood IMO. What on earth was the reason for the big overly CGI invent a creature exercise in the middle of the film. Inconsistency check ( not for the first time in ST) with ships warping on top of planets. No explanation as to why men in simple EVA suits didnt burn up in the atmosphere. I'm fairly sure they wouldnt have sat near the gravity well at the end risking dieing :coocoo:, and I didnt really like chekov.

Oh that feels better, sorry if its against the grain. :hide:


----------



## funky_waves

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Blu-ray Review*



Moonfly said:


> Couldnt agree more. I wasnt going to do this but I'm interested in what others might say :
> 
> Things I didnt like where the done to death (in ST anyway) alternate time line/excuse to do what we want. Bit too Hollywood for a proper trek film. New ship looked a bit to 'new'. Alien mining ships are armed to the teeth why?. Alien ships these days all seem to have ledges all over the place to allow ease of falling to your death :doh:. No reason to have scotty teleport into a water pipe, thats just more silly Hollywood IMO. What on earth was the reason for the big overly CGI invent a creature exercise in the middle of the film. Inconsistency check ( not for the first time in ST) with ships warping on top of planets. No explanation as to why men in simple EVA suits didnt burn up in the atmosphere. I'm fairly sure they wouldnt have sat near the gravity well at the end risking dieing :coocoo:, and I didnt really like chekov.
> 
> Oh that feels better, sorry if its against the grain. :hide:


I agree totaly with everything your saying, had the exact same thoughts as I watched it. The whole chekov thing I couldnt decide if the actor was realy good and trying to sound like he was "trying" not to have acccent or if he was simply trying much to hard to sound like young chekov, therefore thicker accent.

I also felt it lacked the science content, aka brianieness, I like from TNG, but I realized that the original series wasnt as briany either.

But overall I loved the movie 4.8/5, I realy liked the new warping sound effect, but as with all "sound" in space, in movies :rolleyesno:


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Blu-ray Review*



funky_waves said:


> I agree totaly with everything your saying, had the exact same thoughts as I watched it. The whole chekov thing I couldnt decide if the actor was realy good and trying to sound like he was "trying" not to have acccent or if he was simply trying much to hard to sound like young chekov, therefore thicker accent.
> 
> I also felt it lacked the science content, aka brianieness, I like from TNG, but I realized that the original series wasnt as briany either.
> 
> But overall I loved the movie 4.8/5, I realy liked the new warping sound effect, but as with all "sound" in space, in movies :rolleyesno:


I think it really says something for the film though, when us TNG Trekkies pull it to bits like that, but still give it 4 or 5 stars :clap:


----------



## Bob_99

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Blu-ray Review*



Moonfly said:


> I think it really says something for the film though, when us TNG Trekkies pull it to bits like that, but still give it 4 or 5 stars :clap:


I think that's because the movie on its own is very good and most of the 'minor' issues stem from the fact that it has a history and we can compare it to the original and point out things that don't synchronize. Outside of that even when they bend the rules of physics a bit in a movie, it's not a major issue since it is 'science fiction' and you have to accept a certain amount of that. Some like the science part closer to reality and some like it with more fiction. 

Bob


----------



## ericld

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Blu-ray Review*

Nicely done review.:clap: This was a fantastic film and gives credit to J.J. Abram's ability to continue a great story. I am anxious to see how the cast and crew mature into their roles, and of course, I hope no one drops out. 
The whole time line thing is a little curious, with the loss of Vulcan, the Vulcans may not be able to play the part of the conceited, self absorbed, superior race, but actually might have to humble themselves in their plight to survive. And will Spock be content as first officer, will he be distracted with the Vulcan dilemma, or will he realize that he will be intellectual reasoning behind Kirk's impulsive passions. 
Yes, Nero's blunt "Hello" was not what I expected coming from a Romulan. However, it might be playing to him being a "honest working" miner that gave him a less than Romulan etiquette. He sure didnt loose the calculating strategist personality though when he set out for vengeance. Lets see how the rest of the Romulans live up to this. 
I agree with the design of the engineering of the new flagship. I dont think there is that much plumbing on a carrier. A little too many pipes to burst when taking a pounding. And the communications area did look more like the floor of the stock market at closing, rather than one of the most important areas of the ship. It would be busy, but in a quiet and orderly fashion. Over all though, it was nicely done. That was a lot of detail to work out, and I am sure the "Treke" community will play a large part in making sure it is kept as realistic and true. Since we all know, most of this technology is in fact theoretically possible at some point in our future. That is the driving force behind Star Treke. Like Jules Vern's epic stories that captivated the imagination, so does JJ Abrams and Gene Rodenberry. 
Now Kirk lives up to his reputation as a womanizer and brawler. Always looking for a good fight, and a pretty woman. I think all the crew fit in rather well, especially Bones and Scotty. 
Looking forward to the next movie.
:T:T:T:T:T


----------



## tonyrich87

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Blu-ray Review*

This is one of my favorite.


----------



## mechman

*Re: Star Trek 2009 Blu-ray Review*

I finally got around to watching this a couple days ago. This was one of the better made Star Trek movies that I have seen. The casting in this movie was top shelf. Quinto was an excellent Spock. I thought I may have had some issues with him as up until now I could not imagine him as anything other than Sylar in Heroes.


----------

